# Gentian Violet Treatment



## marialaporte (Jun 16, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with this type of treatment for thrush patients?  I work in a physician based practice and thought that the E/M code would suffice/included.  Another coder suggested using 17000 or 17003?  Please advise if you have any other suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 17, 2010)

This is only my opinion but I did a little research on that type of treatment to see if would apply to the 170XX code series and it looks to me like the treatment is a topical solution so I wouldn't think that the 170XX codes would be appropriate for that treatment. Those codes are for "destruction" via cryo or cutting and they say nothing about any types of topical applications. Again, this is only my opinion, but I would stick with the E/M.


----------



## bziegman (May 2, 2018)

*T1502*

This code is for the administration of oral, intramuscular or subcutaneous medication by a skilled home health nurse.


----------



## 6margaret (Jun 6, 2018)

*Location*

Just as you would go to the 57000 codes for the application of gentian violet for the vagina (57150), you need to go to the digestive 40000 codes for this.  The only code that could be used would be the 40899 Unlisted procedure, vestibule of mouth.  But, it might be best to let it be part of the E&M.


----------

